# What Kindle accessories do I need for my new Kindle?



## Hedy (Oct 29, 2010)

I'm getting a K3 for Christmas.  I've been reading the accessory boards up, down and sideways trying to figure out what I need.  It seems as soon as I think I've figured it out, I start hearing people expressing concerns about "spines" or "flips." (eta-hinge!  that is the word I needed)
I'm an utter bag hag, but it seems like the main thing I would need would be a book-style case.  I don't use leather, so I'm thinking I may buy from Etsy.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

You will find out that there is a big difference between what you "need" and what you might like to have.  I would say, you will need a light for reading... either a book light or a lamp near where you will be reading at night.  I really believe that a good cover is a "need" because it protects your Kindle... whether it's around the house, in a bag, etc.  And, then, it's a lot of fun to find accessories that fall into the "want" category... such as skins, sleeves, bags, coffemakers so you can enjoy a cup while reading... and on and on.  The great thing is that you can make it as simple or complex as you choose.... and it's all fun!!  We have a great time here on the Kindle Accessories forum!
  And, by the way.... welcome!!  This is such a great place to be!!


----------



## Hedy (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## Southgenie (Oct 26, 2010)

Definitely, having a coffeemaker (and travel mug or thermos handy) is great idea PraiseGod13, LOL. Other than that a comfy chair or cushion can be nice, and your favorite snack...you get the idea.

But seriously...just to get started you probably should get a cover or sleeve to carry it around in. I got a JAVOedge flipstand cover (they also have book style covers) from Amazon.com to start. They have some fabric covers that you just slide the Kindle into and protect all around the edges leaving complete access to the keys. Then I found a very nice book style cover at etsy.com that I just had to have, and a skin from Decalgirl to go with it. There's a seller on Etsy that will create a book style cover from the fabric of your choice, and if you do get a skin GelaSkins will let you use a picture of your choice as well. Other than that a travel charger for either car or the wall is kind of nice to have too, and Amazon has lots of accessory bundles. Happy Hunting!

http://www.etsy.com/listing/60645329/kindle-nook-kobo-cover-custom?ref=v1_other_2
http://www.decalgirl.com/category.view/Amazon-Kindle-3-Skins/1/999/0/0/0/0/1/0
http://www.gelaskins.com/store/skins/ipad_and_ereaders/Kindle_3


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Since you don't use leather.... I don't know if you're a Vera Bradley fan or not.... but there was a discussion a little while ago that VB is coming out with fabric ereader covers.... in January if I remember right. Plenty of options.... so many that a lot of us have several covers.... and a variety of purses/bags to put them in. There are plenty of enablers friendly advisors here on KindleBoards who will be happy to offer suggestions.


----------



## Hedy (Oct 29, 2010)

PraiseGod13 said:


> Since you don't use leather.... I don't know if you're a Vera Bradley fan or not.... but there was a discussion a little while ago that VB is coming out with fabric ereader covers.... in January if I remember right. Plenty of options.... so many that a lot of us have several covers.... and a variety of purses/bags to put them in. There are plenty of enablers friendly advisors here on KindleBoards who will be happy to offer suggestions.


I saw that here and got the verification from my local store it would be a sleeve. LOL. I ended up ordering a case from CasePhile on etsy. She was willing to turn her leather corers into clear elastic, plus it's purple.


----------

